

Seed Repo: Angular, Coffee-Script, Grunt, Karma, Stylus + more - EpiphanyMachine
http://blog.ideahaven.co/post/56446899047/seed-repo-angular-bootstrap-coffee-script-d3

======
kclay
This is great and helps getting started with Angular, one thing I would change
is a easy way to replace "myApp" with your app name if needed but I guess a
`sed` replace would work.

~~~
EpiphanyMachine
Yeah that is a great idea, I am also working on making some basic improvements
to spec files and maybe a tutorial about it. There seems to be a lot of
tutorials (including Angular's Phonecat) that use global variables for the
controllers, but not many that that don't. I have found the testing of the
scope variables harder to find examples for

